# Cannot Uninstall AVG 7.5 Free Version



## tiber (Apr 2, 2007)

I downloaded the free version of AVG 7.5 and cannot now get rid of it. At least I keep being told I can't.

When I try to delete it via Program Access & Defaults, although it appears in the program list, when I hit the "Remove" button I get a message telling me *"Installation Unsuccessful".*

When I try to delete it via Start > My Computer > Program Files > Grisoft I get a message telling me that I *"Cannot delete avgse. Access is denied". *

I did email grisoft tech support twice but merely received automated replies about licences which was no help whatsoever.

My laptop runs Windows XP Pro.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

I assume you've turned avg off 1st or else it won't unistall. Try this utility http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/ or this http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;290301


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

you may need to install it again and uninstall in safe mode. i never had that problem with avg. why delete avg ,it is a good program.


----------



## tiber (Apr 2, 2007)

Rache said:


> I assume you've turned avg off 1st or else it won't unistall. Try this utility http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/ or this http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;290301


Thanks for the reply.

I downloaded both of those. Hippo could not uninstall AVG and on the Windows list it did not even appear.

However, running HP System Scan showed that AVG7 was present and causing problems.


----------



## tiber (Apr 2, 2007)

golferbob said:


> you may need to install it again and uninstall in safe mode. i never had that problem with avg. why delete avg ,it is a good program.


Already tried that but without any success.


----------



## dollarbillme (Oct 29, 2007)

I downloaded the AVG installer and ran it. It let me uninstall and solved the problem.


----------



## sportsaholic (Apr 15, 2008)

TRy revo uninstaller. Just google for it.


----------

